# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Joystick-Test: Die besten Steuerknüppel für den PC



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Joystick-Test: Die besten Steuerknüppel für den PC*

					Der Logitech G X56 H.O.T.A.S. ist ein für Flug- und Weltraumsimulationen optimal geeigneter Joystick und bleibt unser Testsieger. Mit dem Thrustmaster TCA Captain Pack Airbus Edition stellen wir Ihnen in der unserer Rangliste einen frisch getesteten Joystick vor. Im Ratgeber finden Sie wie gewohnt eine ausführliche Kaufberatung.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Joystick-Test: Die besten Steuerknüppel für den PC*


----------

